# I just took my first hip hop dance class!



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I didnt really expect that taking Hip Hop dance would help me conquer my anxiety but it has helped. I was really afraid going into it since I normally dont get even 8 hours of sleep on MWF classes so I thought I would be really lethargic doing it. Instead, the first time I did it I messed up a bit but after that I was really getting it. I did a whole sequence and the professor even mentioned that she was wondering how I was doing it .. if I was just watching people doing it. I was able to do really well despite the fact that I missed my first week of classes. This has been a huge confident booster for me! . And my professor likes eminem!! Whats not to like?


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool . I actually enjoy watching hip-hop dancing, and most other types of dancing for that matter. It's great that you enjoy doing this and that it's making you feel better , congrats!


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy to hear that its boosted your confidence!  Dancing does the same for me and my anxiety is usually never an issue. When im dancing im focused on the music and myself.. not worried about what others are thinking. Keep enjoying Hip Hop!


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

That is really brave of you to do that. I want to take hip hop dance classes but I'm still too afraid to. I love to dance . I usually dance by myself .


----------

